# Documentation for billing CPR-92950



## mgnitecka (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi, 

I was wondering if anyone knew of the documentation requirements for CPR? Does the physician have to performing CPR or just supervising it in order to bill? I know I found something once somewhere on this, but have no idea where it is now. 

Thanks in advance for you help!


----------



## jharrell (Apr 11, 2008)

This what I have found. in encoderpro.com that we use

"is usually directed by a physician or another health care provider who is certified in Advanced Cardiac Life Support (ACLS). "

So is a health care provider not a nurse? This is a good question. I am sure that the Physician would have something to do with some part of the CPR.

I would like to know what other think about this.

Jessica Harrell, CPC


----------



## mgnitecka (Apr 11, 2008)

I thought I had come across something before where it said the physician just had to be present/supervising as opposed to actually performing the CPR to bill for it.  In any case, I cannot find that anymore.

Any insight on this would be great!


----------

